# Aguien sabe como hacer el modulo levanta cristales??



## Toronga (Jun 5, 2006)

para alarma de auto.. que te sube los vidrios cuando la activas?? 
si alguien lo sabe se lo agradecere mucho o si se puede copiar de alguno existente


----------



## MaMu (Jun 6, 2006)

Toronga dijo:
			
		

> para alarma de auto.. que te sube los vidrios cuando la activas??
> si alguien lo sabe se lo agradecere mucho o si se puede copiar de alguno existente



Podes diseñar el circuito tu mismo, ya que en realidad es muy sencillo. Lo unico que se necesita es consultar al momento de la activación de la alarma, que vidrios estan bajos y cuales no, ahi estaria resumida la logica. Como sensores, se pueden utilizar IR abiertos con una muesca en el vidrio, o simplemente un sensores capacitivos y regular la transparencia mínima del vidrio (mientras no esten polarizados), tambien algun encoder solidario al engranaje del levantavidrios, eso queda a tu criterio.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Un temporizador tipo 555 que es disparado por alguna señal de la alarma y la salida del 555 con un transistor tipo BD437+1n4007+2 Reles con contacto doble (cuatro contactos)


----------



## d13g0cba (Ene 19, 2007)

No, lo que hace el módulo levanta cristales es interrumpir la alimentación del motor levanta vidrios sensando el consumo del mismo, debe tener un preset de donde regular el consumo normal del motor y una vez superada esa corriente máxima, entonces corta y deja de levantar el vidrio. Calculo que el circuito estaría formado por un operacional y un relé. A diseñar!!!


----------

